# New 2008 QDMA Whitetail Deer per Sq. Mi. Density Map Update from 1999 Map, ***Updated



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 27, 2009)

You can get the new QDMA (68-page) Jan. 2009 Whitetail Report at (which contains the deer density map on Page 5):

http://www.qdma.com/media/


Media Resources, download QDMA's 2009 Whitetail Report (PDF) 


Details & New Deer Population Density Map from:  

http://ushuntingtoday.com/news/archives/542#more-542 

or 

http://mainehuntingtoday.com/bbb/2008/11/14/new-white-tailed-deer-density-map-available-from-qdma/ 

or

https://www.qdma.com/press/12-01-08.asp 

or

https://www.qdma.com/store/details.asp?id=35&catid=7&catname=


New White-tailed Deer Density Map Available from QDMA

November 14, 2008


BOGART, GA. ââ‚¬â€œ One of QDMAââ‚¬â„¢s most popular educational posters has been updated ââ‚¬â€œ the White-tailed Deer Density poster, first produced in 1999, has been redrawn using new data from the most recent estimates. The 28×40-inch poster features a map with estimated deer densities across the entire range of white-tailed deer in the United States, with information down to the county level. The map was produced in cooperation with every state wildlife agency.

Compared to the 1999 poster, QDMAââ‚¬â„¢s new map shows that deer densities have decreased in some areas and increased in others. For hunters who wonder whether their local deer density is too high, or whether local habitats can support more deer, the poster outlines the population factors and habitat indicators that should be considered. QDMAââ‚¬â„¢s poster not only illustrates the areas with highest and lowest deer densities, it also provides a view of the extent of the whitetailââ‚¬â„¢s range in the United States. This includes the expanding frontiers of the range in western states and geographically isolated populations, such as the Columbian whitetail of Oregon and Washington. The poster also includes charts showing state-by-state deer population estimates, harvest statistics and hunter numbers.

The 28×40-inch, film-coated poster makes an interesting display for a hunt camp, cabin, office, or hunter-education setting. Posters are available for $9.95 plus S/H or buy all five of QDMAââ‚¬â„¢s educational posters ââ‚¬â€œ including B&C/P&Y Distribution, Estimating Buck Age, Identifying Antlerless Deer, and Jawbone Removal & Aging ââ‚¬â€œ for $39.95, a savings of $9.80. Call (800) 209-3337 or visit www.QDMA.com to order.

About QDMA
Founded in 1988, QDMA is a national nonprofit wildlife conservation organization with more than 50,000 members in all 50 states and Canada, and several foreign countries. Membership in QDMA is open to anyone interested in better deer and better deer hunting, and committed to ethical hunting, sound deer management and the preservation of the deer-hunting heritage. To learn more about QDMA and why it is the future of deer hunting, call (800) 209-3337 or visit www.QDMA.com.

Posted by Tom Remington


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's a couple larger maps I pulled from Page 5 of the  (68-page) QDMA Whitetail Report presented at the Jan. 2009 SHOT Show in Orlando last week:  

In 2001 the Quality Deer Management Association (QDMA) produced a map showing the estimated deer density by county for the lower 48 states. The map also included deer herd and harvest information, the estimated number of deer-vehicle collisions, and QDM trend information. The map contained data provided by state wildlife agencies from 1994 to 1999. The map has been extremely popular as it is a valuable reference to compare relative deer densities, harvest data and other herd statistics among states. 

In 2008, QDMA updated the map with information obtained from state wildlife agencies. The new map contains information from 2001 to 2005, and noticeable changes have occurred since the initial map was produced. While a few states didn’t provide data and some didn’t provide all of the requested information, the submitted information provides for meaningful comparisons among states and between the 2001 map and the present. Both maps are seen on this page.

1st Map ---> Old QDMA’s 1999 Whitetail Density Map 

2nd Map ---> New QDMA’s 2008 Whitetail Density Map

For the last map below, I could not capture the legend for colors showing the different densities but here's a list (deer per square mile):

White = Rare, absent, or urban area with unknown populations.

Green = Less than 15

Yellow = 15 to 30

Tan or Brown = 30 to 45

Dark Brown = Greater than 45


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 27, 2009)

For the last map above, I could not capture the legend for colors showing the different densities but here's a list (deer per square mile):  

White = Rare, absent, or urban area with unknown populations. 

Green = Less than 15 

Yellow = 15 to 30 

Tan or Brown = 30 to 45 

Dark Brown = Greater than 45 


The dynamic QDMA deer density map at the web site below let's you zoom in to the U.S. or state or county area you are interested in with just a click of your PC mouse to select where you want to look at more closely:

http://www.i-maps.com/Qdma/frame/def...10100&MF=11000 


Below is what it looks like:


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well they screwed up if they think my county has less than 15 deer per square mile!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Haha I know its approx. but i did the math on the 9500 acres we dog hunt, which is according to my math 15.32 Sq.Mi at 15 deer a square mile, there would be 229.8 deer on the 9500 acres and we killed 222 this year leaving us only 7 deer for next year, haha, I know ive seen more than 7 since the season went out!! Haha well I just thought that was funny!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 28, 2009)

Added more helpful details to Post #1, 2, & 3 above. 

Also, 4 different interactive QDMA maps at the web site below:  

http://www.qdma.com/map/ 


1.) Whitetail Deer Population Density:  

Use this option to start the map showing whitetail population densities for each county in the US. 


2.) 3D Topographic Surface:  

This option displays a 3D topographic surface as a background image. Use this option to help locate geographic features. 


3.) Whitetail Density on 3D Topo: 

This option displays the deer density as a semitransparent layer with the topographic surface underneath as a backdrop. 


4.) Map Activity by Watershed:  

This option shows where users are looking on the map. These are the hot spots.


----------

